
Federer as Religious Experience by David Foster Wallace - pmcpinto
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/20/sports/playmagazine/20federer.html?_r=0
======
paulpauper
Amazing he was only 25, too. I assumed he was in his 30's or something

